

The Problem With Logging - bdfh42
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/001192.html

======
ivank
If you are forced to take memory dumps to debug your database-backed
application, or lock things to write out a line to a logfile, you are probably
doing everything wrong. This reflects more on Jeff Atwood's poor choice of
technology than problems with logfiles.

"nobody looks forward to mining a gigabyte of log files for useful diagnostic
information"?

This is the problem with the Microsoft mindset. grep -C and less -S are your
friends.

------
t0pj
_Logfiles [:] where useful data goes to die, alone, unloved and ignored._

Priceless.

------
thras
As a system administrator, it has often been very useful to me to be able to
turn on extra logging when I need to. When something is going wrong, there is
sometimes no way to tell what information is important and what is not.

A lot of the problem with "over logging" may be Windows versus Unix. In the
Unix world, your logs are in a flat file and you have a million tools to deal
with those logs. In the Windows world, logs are in a database and your gui to
view them has an interface which changes every other week.

